# Vane length ?



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok im curious what size/type vane everyone seems to recommend for shooting 20yd indoor. I have watched a few of the pros and they seem to be shooting Longer vanes maybe 3" or 4" vanes. At the moment im shooting 2" blazers and I seem to be doing ok for the short time i have been back shooting. What i guess im after is will a longer vane help stabalize the arrow faster or would the smaller vanes still do the trick at only 20yds?

thank you for any and all help that comes.


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

lol i cant believe i have not gotten 1 single response.

still waiting any ideas thoughts anything or if this was on another thread somewhere i would love the link because i cant find one anywhere.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Vane*

You will see different things at an indoor and lot of what you might be seeing is Feathers in the 4 to 5 in length. Indoors brings in a lot personal preferences and it does depend on weather a person is shooting fingers or a realese. I am a finger shooter and I use a 4" feather but I have also used vanes and got simular results,the bottom line is use what works best for you and don't worry about what Joe Blow uses IMO. Good Luck


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

woohooo a first response and TY for it .
i was jsut wondering if it there was something to the diffrent size vanes or jsut in the shooters head.

i mean if tuned correctly at only 20yds shouldnt you be able to shoot anything and post up a decent score.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Vane Length*

You sorta answered your own question with what you wrote in your question, find the size, lenghth and material that will get your arrow into the X as much as possible. I have found that a 4" feather recovers better for me and I k.
now a lot of Pro's that use the same type of material (Feathers) with simular or might I say better results then what I may get using the same fletching, Do your tuning and have fun shooting..


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I also shoot 4 inch feathers. From my exp they seem to fly more true esp in doors..


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I also shoot 4 inch feathers. From my exp they seem to fly more true esp in doors..


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*ttt*

this is the right answer (shoots what works for u)


man thats a lot sponsors for someone that don't even a profile


Martin Silver Shooter T.R.U Ball prostaff Control Freak Stabilizers, GoldTip ProStaff
VaporTrail Strings and Cables ProStaff Specialty Archery ProStaff 
Martin Slayer, WartHog, Martin S4
www.PUBLICPURSUITHUNTING.COM STAFF


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

*I can only say, "what he said."*

Out of my target bow, bare shafts seem to group great at 20 yards, though they're all over the place at 40 yards.

So, the "what he said," I'm talking about is, whatever works for you when you shoot. You can make up a few arrows of each variation, and see what seems to group tighter. I found this very helpful selecting 3D arrows for my target bow, in choosing between shaft spine and tip weight. If there is no difference in the variations at 20 yards, maybe see if there is a difference at 40 yards or 60 yards, just in case you want to multi-task the equipment later on...

Sorry I couldn't really add anything insightful.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*this is the post*

Ok im curious what size/type vane everyone seems to recommend for shooting 20yd indoor

not all the bull you guys are posting / not bare shafts / do u guy even read before u post this stuff.


----------



## fletchunter (Jun 13, 2009)

*?*



> this is the post
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ok im curious what size/type vane everyone seems to recommend for shooting 20yd indoor
> ...


I hope your joking.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*dedddee*

mr 7 posts - I hope your joking. 

i already put in the right reply .did u even read the post.
this is the right answer (shoots what works for u)

i am not joking


----------



## fletchunter (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree that is the right reply. I just think you were a little over the top bashing people for trying to help. I actually thought you were joking about that. Guess I was wrong. I am also terribly sorry I only have seven posts. Oh look, its eight now!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

fastarrows said:


> mr 7 posts - I hope your joking.
> 
> i already put in the right reply .did u even read the post.
> this is the right answer (shoots what works for u)
> ...


uuuummmmmm..... did someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning or what?

jlbell asked a simple question. Everyone else is just putting in their two cents, along with yours. Maybe "shoot what works for you" isn't quite the answer he's looking for. He probably wants to know why people shoot 4 or 5 inch feathers opposed to vanes. Not just "it works". Take it easy, it's just an internet forum.


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

LOl yeah it seems i started a little battle royal ahahahaha i was just curious as to the pros and cons and what others liek to shoot and why they think the setup they have works ..

thats all anyhow i have been staying with my 2" blazers and im doing better so far best score on a 5 spot at 20yds with pins is 295 30 x's

Im about to improve my equipment alot and hope this helps me pick up a few more points and x's.

thanks to anyone and all ..


----------



## bentleygurl (Aug 18, 2009)

*vanes*

my setup is this i use victory xringer shaft that has a 350 spine(stiff i know)and for vanes i use the easton 1.75 diamond vanes at 6.2 grains per inch it is one of the lightest target shafts on the market so i load the tip with 150 grain glue in tips.This is my opinion only but,many years of target shooting brought me to the conclusion that at 20 yards a 4"vane will not stabilize an arrow any better then a 1.5" but loading up the f.o.c. will counteract the arrows occilation quicker then larger vane this being,that your bow is properly tuned but,shooting spots i could care less about trends and looks but rather my arrow hits what i'm aiming at every time it's released


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

ok i finally have my indoor setup im going to use this season and it is as follows.

Easton Eclipse X-7's 2613
150 grn glue in points
4" Feathers
Uni bushings


so far they are prob alot better than i am bbut they seem to shoot pretty good so far.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

if you're bow arrow speed is pretty slow, you should pick a slightly bigger, and hopefully lighter vane/feather to help stabilize the arrow

i shoot a 48lb bow with 28" 2312's with 200 grain points with a right helical 3" feather, and for line cutters i use 2613"s with a straight 4" shield cut feather


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I tried 2" blazers last year.I had them on 2512s,they seemed to fly OK,not what I was looking for,I went back to 4" feathers.Straight clamp offset.


----------

